# Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin  5.0 hp là của nước nào?



## thuhailongvan1 (8/4/22)

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin  5.0 hp là của nước nào?*

 Còn gọi *là máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin 5.0 hp * là dòng máy lạnh âm trần đa hướng thổi đến từ công nghệ hàng đầu Nhật Bản sửa dụng GAS R32  mới nhất.

Tại sao chúng ta nên mua *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0 hp*?

M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Đối với những không gian như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, khách sạn, siêu thị…. Và những không gian tương đối rộng lớn thì dòng máy lạnh âm  trần Daikin 5.0 hp là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Bởi vì:

*Ưu điểm:*


Được *sản xuất* dựa trên *công nghệ hàng đầu của Nhật Bản*, cùng với lắp đặt ở Thái Lan và được chuyển nguyên chiếc về Việt Nam vì vậy chất lượng thuộc top đầu thế giới.
*Sử dụng công nghệ Inverter :*điều tiết độ lạnh thông qua bộ mạch điện tử xử lý thông minh có thể tiết kiệm điện 30-77% so với máy lạnh thông thường.
*Sử dụng Gas R32* :không chứa chất làm suy giảm tầng Ozone và tá động làm nóng trái đất thấp.
*Dàn lạnh đa hướng thổi:* có thể thổi gió đồng nhất 360o phân bố nhiệt đồng đều.
*Kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn:* rất dễ dàng cho việc lắp đặt và vệ sinh, tiết kiệm không gian tối đa, kiểu dáng đẹp với mặt na vuông.
*Có thể điều hướng từ xa:* dùng remote không dây và có thể đặt lịch cho máy lạnh.
Vận hành êm ái không gây tiếng ồn lớn như các dòng *máy lạnh âm trần* khác.
Cách *tản nhiệt dàn nóng* được *xử lý chống ăn mòn*: được xử lý sơ bộ bằng acryl nên dàn nóng có khả năng chống ăn mòn bởi muối và không khí ô nhiễm.

*Nhược điểm :*


Bởi vì là dòng máy lạnh hoàn toàn nhập khẩu nên sẽ có giá thành ca hơn so với các dòng máy lạnh ân trần 5.0 hp.
Phải chạy liên tục 6-8 tiếng 1 ngày mới thấy được sự khác biệt giữa dòng có inverter và dòng thường.

Vì vậy nếu bạn vẫn còn đang phân vân về việc lựa chọn các dòng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0 hp thì hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi .

MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

Phòng KD: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

Website: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ


----------

